# CHIANG MAI | Central Festival Shopping Mall | U/C



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Chiang Mai, Thailand











Chiang Mai by lost_in_sky, on Flickr
_____________________________________________________

*Central Festival Shopping Mall*

Central Pattana Official Website
Wikipedia: Central Group
Facebook: Central Festival Chiang Mai Fanpage 

This is not final design.


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

....


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

.....


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Construction Site










30/10/2012


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Old Model*

1st









2nd


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

pana193 said:


> แอบดูไซต์งาน Central festival โดยใช้อุปกรณ์ที่เรียกว่า OctoCopter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## saovietxulynuoc (Apr 4, 2012)

Has this plan finished ? the very and very beutiful place for shopping


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

saovietxulynuoc said:


> Has this plan finished ? the very and very beutiful place for shopping


The mall will open in the fourth quarter next year.


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

niceza3940 said:


> Project Detail All in One Entertainment Place @ Central Festival Chiangmai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## seabeeman (May 8, 2012)

the latest render is better.


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

wikimapia.org


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

niceza3940 said:


> update ความคืบหน้าโครงการของ CentralFestival Chiangmai (update 16/12/2012)
> 
> งานโครงสร้างเสาและพื้น
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...30959922.70972.179653005417596&type=1&theater


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

all photos originally posted by *boondham*


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Outdoor Lifestyle Zone









interior


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

north11 said:


> *อัพเดท เซนฯเฟสฯ ด้านถนนสายดอยสะเก็ด *


...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

north11 said:


> *
> 
> 
> เซนฯเฟสฯ
> ...


*
kkkkk*


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202352455756489&set=o.179653005417596&type=1&theater[/IMG]


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Major Cineplex*

*



majorcineplex ภาพจากพี่ อาณาจักร โกวิทย์

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

berdberd said:


> By CCDU.


....


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

wathanyu yod***


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

pon said:


> อย่าเพิ่งเบื่อนะครับ แต่รูปนี้ถ่ายออกมาได้อลังมาก
> 
> 
> 
> ...











MrBerd C**
...


----------



## tambay328 (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice mall. I hope mall developers in my country (in the Philippines) will build malls with nicer, irregular designs.


----------



## tambay328 (Jul 17, 2013)

Neungz said:


> Chiang Mai, Thailand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fun planet looks big at 2,000 square meters. Pictures please!


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

^^


----------



## tambay328 (Jul 17, 2013)

I liked the KTV pods design of the karaoke planet. And the interior looks nicer than timezone's IMO.


----------

